# Stihl RB 600 Pressure Washer



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I recently purchased this. It is the entry level pressure washer from Stihl's commercial line. After tax price was roughly $1,000 for anyone interested (Stihl does an excellent job of not advertising their prices).

I have to say, it is an excellent machine. The best I've used. It accounts for over 3 GPM and 3200 PSI. Although the PSI is fairly standard for a high end residential/entry commercial pressure washer, the rate at which it moves water is what really stands out. It is phenomenal.

But the most useful aspect of the pressure washer I have found is it's functuinaly. It is extremely easy to disassemble the wand and put the hose up. Also, it's base sits on oversized pneumatic tires and an extra large roll cage for hand holds. It also has a valve flow regulator and the wand has a reverse pistol grip and side grip for two handed washing.

Overall great machine for anyone looking to take the next step with a pressure washer.


----------

